# Tv ?



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Well folks you have not put me off so far, not with the creepy crawlies or the house ownership or the food, so lets try entertainment, I am not much of a bar person but I do like my home comforts, I have the computer and a small gym. I have my night time entertainment??? and even a new telescope for some education, Yes I do mean star gazing. SO how about the TV, can we watch and understand anything, will I need satalite or a translator?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hephesus said:


> Well folks you have not put me off so far, not with the creepy crawlies or the house ownership or the food, so lets try entertainment, I am not much of a bar person but I do like my home comforts, I have the computer and a small gym. I have my night time entertainment??? and even a new telescope for some education, Yes I do mean star gazing. SO how about the TV, can we watch and understand anything, will I need satalite or a translator?


You can get cable/satelite TV (UBC etc).
Thai TV is full of (same same) mini soaps and comedies that are straight out of the pre-war era - i.e. slapstick. TV gameshows are also much of a much and 90% advert. In fact the adverts are the best bit of terrestial Thai TV. News can be a bit gruesome too.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Plenty of Tvs here Hephy.......Knudge Knudge Wink Wink!


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Plenty of Tvs here Hephy.......Knudge Knudge Wink Wink!


Wow a scot with a sence of humour, I thought that the only one you had went to america. 

So is the satalite tv chanells from the USA???


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> Wow a scot with a sence of humour, I thought that the only one you had went to america.
> 
> So is the satalite tv chanells from the USA???


On cable within Chiang Mai city limits I got a reasonable selection of film channels, subtitled in Thai, mostly 'B' movies though. Repeated endlessly too. A couple of sports channels although for some reason one seemed to be mostly about South Africa. A good choice of English language news. A lot of rubbish amongst the channels, but for 350 baht a month, it's reasonable enough.

You can see the channels I got here, on the website.


----------

